# Acrylic Nails?



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay has anyone else had this happen?? Every time I get my nails done, Dash licks and bites them. Now that I know, I can keep them from getting destroyed. I'm sure that it's something about the smell, but was just wondering if it was just Dash or if anyone else has this happen. It's so funny.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia nibbles on mine! I give her the glare and she stops though, haha...


----------

